# ivo bitework



## mike suttle

http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/1/p-_pEuKDVGk
short video of ivo working inside


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I have been waiting on some more Ivo videos! He looks freakin awesome! I bet he is a joy to train...


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Ivo is looking good there Mike...has a nice solid grip on him. Had to chuckle at the " ivo LOSSEN " he was enjoying himself a little bit too much 

gotta ask tho.....do you feed your decoys speed ? coze DAMN he was jumpin all over the place :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/loganhauskennels#p/a/u/1/p-_pEuKDVGk
> short video of ivo working inside


 Does he weigh like 20lbs? LOL The way the decoy was carrying him around.
He looks super Mike, but then again I dont take you for one to import to many shit dogs.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Alice Bezemer said:


> do you feed your decoys speed ?


 Mike cooks it himself. Or that could just be a rumour.


----------



## mike suttle

Christopher Jones said:


> Does he weigh like 20lbs? LOL The way the decoy was carrying him around.
> He looks super Mike, but then again I dont take you for one to import to many shit dogs.


The dog weighs 70 lbs, the decoy has been here for about 9 months and has been working out in our gym like a freakin idiot every day, the dude has gained a ton of muscle here and has a shit load of power in the work. He is super strong and can throw a 90 lb dog around like a rag doll.


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> The dog weighs 70 lbs, the decoy has been here for about 9 months and has been working out in our gym like a freakin idiot every day, the dude has gained a ton of muscle here and has a shit load of power in the work. He is super strong and can throw a 90 lb dog around like a rag doll.


Nah he's great Mike. Gerben was telling me he was a very high level dog, and as we both know he doesnt praise too many dogs.


----------



## Isaiah Chestnut

Very nice dog and deccoy work!


----------



## Michael Santana

Awesome grips!


----------



## Kevin Walsh

F-in sweet!


----------



## todd pavlus

Nice. 
Why don't you put up some video of Carlos or Arko doing this type of training. I'm sure they are capable of doing it. I know Arko has no teeth left, but I think people would enjoy seeing some video of them.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Enjoyed the vid. Nice dog!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick

great video! you should post them more often!


----------



## Brian Anderson

Christopher Jones said:


> Does he weigh like 20lbs? LOL The way the decoy was carrying him around.
> He looks super Mike, but then again I dont take you for one to import to many shit dogs.


Christopher that is a big ole boy and every bit as serious as the dogs in the work but a really nice guy.


----------



## ken hungerford

Nice Mike! You and Ivo need to come down to the new Bunker... you'll love our little shop of horrors!


----------



## Benjamin Allanson

Go Ivo!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Whelehan

Mike:
What are you saying to Ivo before you release him for the bite?


----------



## Mo Earle

Ivo looks great!, Is that Stephan....nice work from him, as always!!


----------



## mike suttle

todd pavlus said:


> Nice.
> Why don't you put up some video of Carlos or Arko doing this type of training. I'm sure they are capable of doing it. I know Arko has no teeth left, but I think people would enjoy seeing some video of them.


I am sure that Arko and Carlos are more than capable of doing anything in this video, honestly there is nothing in this video that most dogs cant do. But I am not working Arko or Carlos at all, have not really worked them for a long time. They are only used for breeding here now.


----------



## Charles Lerner

Mike,
Another frigging winner. Hot damn! 
Chuck


----------



## Adam Swilling

That's one of the nicest dogs I've seen in a while, Mike. I like the enthusiasm he shows and loved his grip. I actually like a dog that doesn't always like to out. That's one thing that shows me how committed the dog is to bite and stay there even after getting slung around. Very nice.


----------



## mike suttle

Adam Swilling said:


> That's one of the nicest dogs I've seen in a while, Mike. I like the enthusiasm he shows and loved his grip. I actually like a dog that doesn't always like to out. That's one thing that shows me how committed the dog is to bite and stay there even after getting slung around. Very nice.


Thanks Adam, I like him a lot. The videos Ive done with him just show a normal dog doing normal work, but when you actually work with the dog for a few minutes it is very clear that he is something special. It is hard for me to explain, but I've had a lot of good dogs here and not one of them has been as complete as this one. The wife finally moved out, so Im seriously thinking about moving Ivo into the house! \\/


----------



## Mike Lauer

When he stuck him on that shelf all I as thinking was here comes the re-grip to the face


----------



## mike suttle

Mike Lauer said:


> When he stuck him on that shelf all I as thinking was here comes the re-grip to the face


 Nah, I have yet to see that dog change his grip. We have done some things to him that some would consider abuse in the bitework and his grip has never shifted.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

I hope you keep him around Mike. I hope to have a pup from him one day...


----------



## mike suttle

Kelly Johnson said:


> I hope you keep him around Mike. I hope to have a pup from him one day...


Dont worry Kelly, he's not going anywhere. This one is worth keeping for sure. I have had some very flattering offers for him, but this one is not for sale.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

mike suttle said:


> Dont worry Kelly, he's not going anywhere. This one is worth keeping for sure. I have had some very flattering offers for him, but this one is not for sale.


Good!\\/


----------



## Keith Earle

Am I one of the lucky one,s that got an Ivo pup from last litter from brook/Ivo she doing great already a bitch.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

If anyone has videos of Ivo pups, I would like to see them.


----------



## georgia estes

I have one in my FR club.. it looks like a cat, no shit. Its name is Kitty.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

"We have done some things to him that some would consider abuse in the bitework and his grip has never shifted" - i can only hope his grip does shift - to your throat.


----------



## Alison Grubb

Very nice! I hope you share some more vids of him in the future, he's fun to watch.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "We have done some things to him that some would consider abuse in the bitework and his grip has never shifted" - i can only hope his grip does shift - to your throat.


Do I sense hostility in your comment Peter?


----------



## tracey schneider

gotta love the abuse comments :-# Abuse is so subjective to both individual human and dog in many cases... and those cases that are not, I doubt that is what he was referring to...

Nice dog and work... thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Bart Karmich

Well the video doesn't really show a lot. I mean it does show one aspect of the dog that's obviously very strong. It's pretty clear that to say the dog can take pressure is an understatement, but what else? Also, the Loganhaus website doesn't have a lot about Ivo, just that some of the females were/are being bred to him. I know you're not just here for us armchair fans, but I'd love to see more. Specifically, how well does the dog support control? I mean, after you stuff him in a bookcase like that, can he out and do the escort? I know he's not a sport dog, but how would he take to the object guard? Those two exercises would show me a lot more, but I understand that's not necessarily what the dog is about.


----------



## todd pavlus

Ivo is PH1 titled, so obviously the dog can do an OG, and escort. Also his lines are more "sporty" than some other dutch lines.


----------



## Bart Karmich

todd pavlus said:


> Ivo is PH1 titled, so obviously the dog can do an OG, and escort. Also his lines are more "sporty" than some other dutch lines.


 
Then what's the point of the macho crap? I can understand if it's sort of a one dimensional dog, but if the dog is certified, how about getting the decoy certified so he can show something he learned somewhere besides the gym.

If the dog can OG and escort, show me how he does the escort off the edge of a loading dock. Then have him switch immediately to an OG with two decoys.

All I see is macho BS. The dog is probably awesome, but it's not being shown here.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Bart Karmich said:


> Then what's the point of the macho crap? I can understand if it's sort of a one dimensional dog, but if the dog is certified, how about getting the decoy certified so he can show something he learned somewhere besides the gym.
> 
> If the dog can OG and escort, show me how he does the escort off the edge of a loading dock. Then have him switch immediately to an OG with two decoys.
> 
> All I see is macho BS. The dog is probably awesome, but it's not being shown here.


Bart do you have any videos of your dog(s) working? I'd enjoy seeing them do an escort off the edge of a loading dock. Sounds interesting.


----------



## todd pavlus

Bart Karmich said:


> Then what's the point of the macho crap? I can understand if it's sort of a one dimensional dog, but if the dog is certified, how about getting the decoy certified so he can show something he learned somewhere besides the gym.
> 
> If the dog can OG and escort, show me how he does the escort off the edge of a loading dock. Then have him switch immediately to an OG with two decoys.
> 
> All I see is macho BS. The dog is probably awesome, but it's not being shown here.


You obviously don't know much about the KNPV or the dogs they produce


----------



## Brian Anderson

todd pavlus said:


> You obviously don't know much about the KNPV or the dogs they produce


ummmmm uh huh!! I was gonna but ya beat me to it todd lol


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Bart Karmich said:


> show me how he does the escort off the edge of a loading dock.


99% of people that claim to train PPD always compare everything to their dogs barking on the back porch, because you just can't get any more realistic than that.


----------



## Christopher Jones

I would love to see some video of your dogs Bart. Obviously by your comments your dogs must be better than Ivo and the KNPV dogs nowdays, and we also like to admire good decoy work, so maybe Mikes decoy and everyones else here can see what real decoys do. 
Do you have a website I could look at?


----------



## Keith Earle

I would love to see it also bart


----------



## mike suttle

Bart Karmich said:


> Well the video doesn't really show a lot. I mean it does show one aspect of the dog that's obviously very strong. It's pretty clear that to say the dog can take pressure is an understatement, but what else? Also, the Loganhaus website doesn't have a lot about Ivo, just that some of the females were/are being bred to him. I know you're not just here for us armchair fans, but I'd love to see more. Specifically, how well does the dog support control? I mean, after you stuff him in a bookcase like that, can he out and do the escort? I know he's not a sport dog, but how would he take to the object guard? Those two exercises would show me a lot more, but I understand that's not necessarily what the dog is about.


I will try to get some video of him doing a transport and an out for you Bart, I promise.....he will do both.


----------



## Bart Karmich

I never made any claims about my dog or my training that weren't true except in my introduction I claimed my dog, a puppy at the time, was capable of work and I've since expressed my doubt. Mike breeds this dog and ostensibly makes some kind of claims about it for commercial purposes. I don't know what all they are since his website doesn't make it clear. This has nothing to do with my dog and I said up front I was an armchair fan here. So all those that asked about my dog can KMA.

Gerry, just tell me simply where the dog should stand in the escort over the edge of a loading dock.

FWIW, I have respect for Mike, his dogs, and the work he does. I think his decoy is a meathead but that can be fixed. I'm not dissing Mike or Ivo here. I'm dissing the ethusiasm apparently generated by a video that doesn't show anything worthy.


----------



## Barry Connell

Bart Karmich said:


> I'm dissing the ethusiasm apparently generated by a video that doesn't show anything worthy.


I would argue that the video does show value...It's no secret that Mike breeds for military and police dogs. Whether people want to admit it or accept it, drugged out criminals do much more than this to a dog that is biting them. A dog that becomes hectic or goes for the face will either get hurt, killed, or haul ass leaving the handler to deal with the shitbag.

Dogs that don't have the tested nerves for and realistic fight training will do this... http://www.clickondetroit.com/video/27375019/index.html

No amount of OG or escorts will help this.


----------



## Christopher Jones

So you have nothing to show, admittedly dont own a dog of any quality and yet you excel in giving your expert analysis on Mikes dogs, his decoy and his website. About the only thing you can offer is you know where to find a loading dock should there be any lost delivery truck drivers.


----------



## Brian Batchelder

I was told that, by time a k9 hits the streets, the "skill" of the training decoy isn't terribly relevant.

If true, then it _looks _like he's doing a fine job. I guess.

I know what an escort is, but what's OG?? 

What does either have to do with a police dogs?


----------



## Dave Colborn

Brian Batchelder said:


> I was told that, by time a k9 hits the streets, the "skill" of the training decoy isn't terribly relevant.
> 
> If true, then it looks like he's doing a fine job.
> 
> I know what an escort is, but what's OG??
> 
> What does either have to do with a police dogs?


An escort is needed to get a handcuffed guy out of the woods. Not a transport between the legs or a side transport, but a dog that will stay in a heel aways back from the bad guy. I don't think it is the exercise that is important, but that the dog can stay clear headed enough to do his job biting, and still have control enough to not be a liability to the officer handling him. IE make the situation worse by his presence.

Besides, who doesn't like seeing cool videos?

Nice dog Mike!


----------



## Wayne Dodge

Bart,

I think that you have a tendency to run off at the mouth without having any true idea of what you are talking about. The Meat Head in the video is an exceptional decoy, I would put money on the fact that he would school you all day long in the finer details of helper work. You watch one short video clip of a dog and decoy and have a ton of strong opinions about skill levels and how things should be done. Ignorance must be bliss….


----------



## Christopher Smith

Wayne Dodge said:


> Bart,
> 
> I think that you have a tendency to run off at the mouth without having any true idea of what you are talking about.....
> You watch one short video clip of a dog and decoy and have a ton of strong opinions about skill levels and how things should be done. Ignorance must be bliss….


Isn't that SOP on the WDF?


----------



## Jim Nash

Christopher Smith said:


> Isn't that SOP on the WDF?


Coming on the WDF under a fake name to stir up some sh** is too .


----------



## David Frost

I think I can put an end to this disagreement. Mike, send me the dog, I won't show any more videos of him. I'll be happy and everyone else will, uh ... well frankly I don't give a sh** about everyone else. 

DFrost


----------



## stephane hubert

i don't know who you are.
my name is stephane hubert, i am the decoy on this videos.
i am from france.
i put the suit since i am 12 years old.
i am a certified decoy from france and also certified in us in french ring sport.
i also did a lot of work with k9 unit in us, k9 unit and swat team in france.
you know for your information first the videos are just a basic training with no pressure at all (for now).
second thing logan haus kennel is about training and selling dogs for the k9 unit or US Govt for use in afganistan for real work.
I can ask those guys overthere if they ever did a objet guard with 2 talibans or and escort with one prisoner, ..... let me think i don t even have to ask them because the goal overthere is a little different.
so if 1 day you got a real dog and not a sport pet poodle come to see us and i will broom the dust away and show you and him what is real work


----------



## Brian Anderson

stephane hubert said:


> i don't know who you are.
> my name is stephane hubert, i am the decoy on this videos.
> i am from france.
> i put the suit since i am 12 years old.
> i am a certified decoy from france and also certified in us in french ring sport.
> i also did a lot of work with k9 unit in us, k9 unit and swat team in france.
> you know for your information first the videos are just a basic training with no pressure at all (for now).
> second thing logan haus kennel is about training and selling dogs for the k9 unit or US Govt for use in afganistan for real work.
> I can ask those guys overthere if they ever did a objet guard with 2 talibans or and escort with one prisoner, ..... let me think i don t even have to ask them because the goal overthere is a little different.
> so if 1 day you got a real dog and not a sport pet poodle come to see us and i will broom the dust away and show you and him what is real work


stephane...whats goin on man! Hope you are well. Ummm you can work my dog anytime you want :evil:


----------



## stephane hubert

i am good.
just tired to read shit from dumbass


----------



## stephane hubert

by the way YOU can come to train whenever you want, because i don t feel to drive down there.lol


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Stephane, ignore Bart (David Feliciano). By his own thread we all know that he doesn't really know anything about puppies, less known adult working dogs. Bart how;s that pup of yours doing?:evil::evil::evil:


----------



## Mo Earle

Stephane can we come train too....Hugo would LOVE to see you again, and would love you to see Hano now- he is doing awesome....wish you were back here-but looks like your having a lot of fun up there!.

I think Bart should *try* to take Ivo's object when he is commanded to do the OG( object guard)-see how well that goes....if he has trouble, Stephane can show him how it is done...correctly and successfully!!\\/\\/\\/


----------



## Jim Nash

Mo Earle said:


> Stephane can we come train too....Hugo would LOVE to see you again, and would love you to see Hano now- he is doing awesome....wish you were back here-but looks like your having a lot of fun up there!.
> 
> I think Bart should *try* to take Ivo's object when he is commanded to do the OG( object guard)-see how well that goes....if he has trouble, Stephane can show him how it is done...correctly and successfully!!\\/\\/\\/


I don't know about that . Bart is pretty intimidating with his porno mustache and ability to pull guard on unsuspecting K9s .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Brian Anderson said:


> Do I sense hostility in your comment Peter?


 

Brian not hostility, diisapointment is more like what i felt when reading Mike's comment, n reacted to it spontaneously, whatever, big deal. 

as an aspirant to bite sports, one day, i would like to think i can get there without resorting to abuse of the dog, actually that would go for any sport or even just a pet. people have reacted worse for things i have said. thats the problem with words they often don't reflect the true situation or context.

i am sure Mike is not an abuser of dogs as the local community around him would i hope not tolerate it. there are a large range of readers here, not just pro types, you would have to expect people might take loose comments a bit out of context sometimes. 

anyway how come all you people gotta speak for Mike, he obviously is not concerned, stop treating him like a mute retard, if he had a problem he woulda said so, he is welcome to PM me n tell to FO, but he obviously wasn't concerned so enough chatter about it. lets talk about training dogs cause thats all i'm here for.


----------



## andreas broqvist

À test to se What à dog Can handel is not the same as traning for sport.
Its for breeding purpurs, the harder you Can test à dog the better dogs you Will get, its true for hunting, game and manwork. Soft peopel get soft dogs.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

andreas broqvist said:


> À test to se What à dog Can handel is not the same as traning for sport.
> Its for breeding purpurs, the harder you Can test à dog the better dogs you Will get, its true for hunting, game and manwork. Soft peopel get soft dogs.


abused people get abused dogs?

hot people get hot dogs?

fat people get fat dogs?

...X people get X dogs..???

did you think of that wisdom all by yourself Andreas


----------



## Joby Becker

working dogs that are being "tested" by a man have the same opportunity to cur out that any hunting dog does. difference is that people testing dogs rarely push them that far or too deep for them to recover.


----------



## andreas broqvist

Peter. Yes so i ges you have a Dumb ass dog


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

reasonably accurate assessment there


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

Joby Becker said:


> working dogs that are being "tested" by a man have the same opportunity to cur out that any hunting dog does. difference is that people testing dogs rarely push them that far or too deep for them to recover.


Joby, language difference here, what does "cur" mean, is it differnt to "curr" - to me it means a type of corss bred hunting dog with a specific hunting style eg hard bay dog. to cur out would be a good thing? - off topic i know but just askin.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Brian not hostility, diisapointment is more like what i felt when reading Mike's comment, n reacted to it spontaneously, whatever, big deal.
> 
> as an aspirant to bite sports, one day, i would like to think i can get there without resorting to abuse of the dog, actually that would go for any sport or even just a pet. people have reacted worse for things i have said. thats the problem with words they often don't reflect the true situation or context.
> 
> i am sure Mike is not an abuser of dogs as the local community around him would i hope not tolerate it. there are a large range of readers here, not just pro types, you would have to expect people might take loose comments a bit out of context sometimes.
> 
> anyway how come all you people gotta speak for Mike, he obviously is not concerned, stop treating him like a mute retard, if he had a problem he woulda said so, he is welcome to PM me n tell to FO, but he obviously wasn't concerned so enough chatter about it. lets talk about training dogs cause thats all i'm here for.


Peter you are too green in working dogs to pass any judgment on what Mike has said, and certainly no one of enough importance that Mike would send you a PM. Your comments are more a negative reflection on yourself than him.
Mike has a reputation for quality dogs and being an honest guy, your comments certainly are not going to alter that.
If you are so offended by what he and others have wrote, maybe this forum or dog sport isnt your cup of tea.


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "We have done some things to him that some would consider abuse in the bitework and his grip has never shifted" - i can only hope his grip does shift - to your throat.


:lol: that comment alone shows how much of a clue you have at all when it comes to dogs and the venue's they train and work in....looks to me like you should go back to the petforum and talk fluffy for a while since making comments on things you have absolutly no clue about only shows how much you really have in experiance or brains for that matter.


----------



## mike suttle

Just to clarify something here........I did not say "I abuse my dogs". What I said was that we have done some things to that dog that SOME people would consider abuse. I do not consider it abuse, as most of the members on here would not either, but SOME people Im sure would. 
In testing our dogs we subject them to a degree of stress and pain that they would never see in any trial, in any sport. That is the only way that we can determine what dogs are really made of. We do not abuse them in the way that many people think of abuse. And we certainly do not film the testing that I am talking about. Till now we have never killed a dog in testing, or training, but we have tested many titled dogs that were already "tested" in their sport, and chased them off the field, out of the warehouse, and under a few patrol cars. All of those dogs were thought to be already tested and proven dogs until we exposed holes that were not exposed in the KNPV, SchH, PSA, or Ring trials.
Anyone is always welcome to visit my kennel, anytime, to view any dog we have. I think you will find that no dogs here look or act abused in any way.


----------



## Chris McDonald

Mike I never met you or been to your place but what I got from this forum is your one of the most respected suppliers of dogs there is in the States. Stephane I don’t think there are too many people in the world that can say they been in a bite suit since 12-years old. Ill venture to guess you had more experience by 13 than 99% of us on here. There is only one reason anyone would question anything about the decoy or dog in the video and that’s jealousy. F- the douche bags no reason to explain anything to them. 
One of these days im gona take a ride down to your place


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

haha if there is no need to explain anything then a lot of bandwidth has been wasted by people explaining things. 

i said my piece Mike said his piece so let there be peace - you all sound like little -edit- speaking on behalf of the man. 

BTW noone is gettin a medal for exposing the fact i'm new to this, never implied anything other than that so WTF. 

n if the only people that were allowed to have a comment or opinion were the experienced people ackowledging others great performances it would be a crotchetty, boring kind of place, i am happy to be wrong along the way, it means i am learning.

Mike i get to the states every few years as i used to live there - if i'm not banned from yr kennel would like to visit to see some good dogs, if you still got a prob with one little comment i will understand.


----------



## mike suttle

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Mike i get to the states every few years as i used to live there - if i'm not banned from yr kennel would like to visit to see some good dogs, if you still got a prob with one little comment i will understand.


You are welcome here anytime Peter, we have an open door policy to anyone. I have no problem with your comment because I know what I do is not abuse so it did not upset me at all, I just wanted to clear the air and make sure people understood what I meant by my comment, and let them know that we do not really abuse our dogs.


----------



## Christopher Jones

mike suttle said:


> You are welcome here anytime Peter, we have an open door policy to anyone. I have no problem with your comment because I know what I do is not abuse so it did not upset me at all, I just wanted to clear the air and make sure people understood what I meant by my comment, and let them know that we do not really abuse our dogs.


Now now come on Mike. Admit you hit your dogs with baseball bats with rusty nails in them. Everyone knows that when you abuse, hurt and injure dogs, this makes the best police dogs. :roll:


----------



## Chris McDonald

Peter Cavallaro said:


> "We have done some things to him that some would consider abuse in the bitework and his grip has never shifted" - i can only hope his grip does shift - to your throat.


You went from hoping a dog bites someone’s throat to 
“i said my piece Mike said his piece so let there be peace” 
In two posts, is that bipolar or bi-winner?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro

bi-winner?? sorry, don't know what that means


----------



## Drew Peirce

why does every thread suttle posts have to turn into a 6 way goatfuuk?


----------



## Alice Bezemer

Drew Peirce said:


> why does every thread suttle posts have to turn into a 6 way goatfuuk?



intresting drew :-k a goat can be fuuked 6 ways ? now I cant help ask you...how did you get by this experiance ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Well, the video clearly showed that Mikes dog is not really a manstopper, as he is a dog that will bite and hold on till he is beaten to death in a huge storm of animal abuse. 

I would go back to the drawing board on that one. The decoy carrying your dog around like that is bound to make some insecure "my dog is my penis" type think twice about getting a pup out of that dog. LOL

It is cool to see you have vids longer than 10 or 15 seconds, that DSL is helping out I see. I have the same problem. I used to have cable, so a 5 to 10 minute video took 3 or 4 minutes, now I have DSL and good grief it takes a long time to upload a 2 minute video.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Alice Bezemer said:


> intresting drew :-k a goat can be fuuked 6 ways ? now I cant help ask you...how did you get by this experiance ?


 Greek maybe?


----------



## mike suttle

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well, the video clearly showed that Mikes dog is not really a manstopper, as he is a dog that will bite and hold on till he is beaten to death in a huge storm of animal abuse.
> 
> I would go back to the drawing board on that one. The decoy carrying your dog around like that is bound to make some insecure "my dog is my penis" type think twice about getting a pup out of that dog. LOL
> 
> It is cool to see you have vids longer than 10 or 15 seconds, that DSL is helping out I see. I have the same problem. I used to have cable, so a 5 to 10 minute video took 3 or 4 minutes, now I have DSL and good grief it takes a long time to upload a 2 minute video.


Yeah, it takes a while to load video from here, but compared to the dial up that I used to have out here where I live, DSL is smokin fast. LOL
Ivo bites good, nothing special at all, but just a normal good bite. His hunt and retrieve drive is what makes him special, he is simply the best that I've ever had in that area. He is just a hell of a cool dog for me to work with, I can not say enough about how much I love this dog. But I never said he was a man stopper, I have never even bragged about him in the bitework really, I just consider him to be what a good police dog should be in the bitework.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

I was actually making fun of the people who decided to make a good video thread into a 65 page cluster****.

I uploaded some vids of me playing with the pups, and it is like 25 minutes for a less than 2 minute vid. That is ****ing retarded. : )


----------



## Guest

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Well, the video clearly showed that Mikes dog is not really a manstopper, as he is a dog that will bite and hold on till he is beaten to death in a huge storm of animal abuse.
> 
> I would go back to the drawing board on that one. The decoy carrying your dog around like that is bound to make some insecure "my dog is my penis" type think twice about getting a pup out of that dog. LOL
> 
> It is cool to see you have vids longer than 10 or 15 seconds, that DSL is helping out I see. I have the same problem. I used to have cable, so a 5 to 10 minute video took 3 or 4 minutes, now I have DSL and good grief it takes a long time to upload a 2 minute video.


 
Out of curiosity, what do you consider a manstopper anyway? And remember someone is on the other end of that leash.....

Is it a 90lb dog? One that transfers bites? Seriously, I am curious of what you think...


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

45 round center mass.


----------



## Joby Becker

a manstopper has to be at least 90 lbs, but preferrably over 120, has to have a real ugly face when tied on short chain , has to growl and bark alot, preferably some sort of molosser, has to be good at fighting animals as well in case you are attacked by a rabid dog or other wild beast, it should not hold a bite, it should transfer all over to neutralize any threat to itself, should be very defensive and should only engage when it is being threatened in a very violent manner. That is the criteria...don't you know anything????


----------



## Brian Anderson

Joby Becker said:


> a manstopper has to be at least 90 lbs, but preferrably over 120, has to have a real ugly face when tied on short chain , has to growl and bark alot, preferably some sort of molosser, has to be good at fighting animals as well in case you are attacked by a rabid dog or other wild beast, it should not hold a bite, it should transfer all over to neutralize any threat to itself, should be very defensive and should only engage when it is being threatened in a very violent manner. That is the criteria...don't you know anything????


I have one here your welcome to come see him


----------



## David Frost

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> 45 round center mass.


ha ha, I was thinking .357 Sig, same difference.

DFrost


----------



## Josh Smith

Jody Butler said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you consider a manstopper anyway?


A nice pair of legs.


----------



## Joby Becker

Josh Smith said:


> A nice pair of legs.


and azz..
boobs are over-rated,

I have worked with top notch women entertainers...world class....legs and azz cannot be faked..


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Joby Becker said:


> I have worked with top notch women entertainers...world class...


Drinkin beer and watching peelers isn't really working with them :razz:


----------



## Joby Becker

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Drinkin beer and watching peelers isn't really working with them :razz:


I know...worked for almost 5 yrs mostly weekends (fri, sat) driving at least one girl to either entertain (strip), or topless bartend for 2-7 stops a night...probably worked with over 50 dancers over that time period...many had fake boobs...none had fake legs or butts...


----------



## Jim Nash

What are the requirements to be a " world class " entertainer ?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Joby is lying, we all know he was the bathroom attendant handing paper towels to guys who just got done taking a shit. 

Tell us all about it Joby. LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

Jim Nash said:


> What are the requirements to be a " world class " entertainer ?


The ability to remove chrome from a 2" trailer hitch ball while humming the National Anthem ??


----------



## Joby Becker

Jim Nash said:


> What are the requirements to be a " world class " entertainer ?


a world class Azz..

there were a few ugly skanks too...LOL..

Many of them were very stunningly beautiful women, the company was the biggest and longest standing in chicago for 25+ years...so all the girls wanted to work there...a high powered girl with a good driver could easily make over 3500 pretty reliably without doing anything illegal over a weekend...the average club dancer doesnt make close to that working almost everyday in a club.

there were some real showstoppers there...worked with one that flew her own plane into migs field from New York just to work the weekends in chicago...

many of them worked in vegas and traveled to other areas to work certain clubs as headliners...

My favorite girl was a defected Russian figure skater....too bad she was a coke head...

it was a good ride...many of those girls did have their head on straight and I know a few that were banking (saving) over 100,000 a year in an 8-9 month season...my best year was over 40,000 for 2-3 days of work for about 9 months, and that was at $35.00 a show + 35% of the girls' tips, job sucked sometimes..asshole drunks...an asshole boss and asshole girls..had my share of shitty shows...mixed crowds (male/ female)were the worst, second worst were the Cop parties...they always wanted the girl to do illegal things, overall were pretty rude to the girls and never tipped very well LOL....


----------

